# How to Effectively Mimic the Use of Growth Hormone with Peptides - Part 2



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2012)

by Mike Arnold ?Debunking the Misconception? In Part #1 of this article, we finished off by addressing the 1st argument against the use of CJC-1295 with Dac. In Part #2, we are picking up right where we left off and will begin by moving onto the 2nd argument. In short, this argument states that GH [...]

*Read More...*


----------

